# New modern-feel classical music needed!



## love2dance119 (Jul 19, 2010)

Okay, so for the 'obsessions' dance, i tried to put a dance together with the suggested songs, but it just didn't work. I almost need more of a modern-feel too it. So, i'm going to try a new obssession, it is: A girl obsessed with shopping. So, it needs to have a girly feel. BTW the dance style is STILL contemporary Almost like an instrumental version of a song feel.
Sorry if this is too difficult

Here are some examples of contemporary dances:






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYTwq...eature=related

in case you would like to know kind of what i'm going to be doing.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Try some Philip Glass. He has a fairly modern sound without being too esoteric or 'undanceable', in that he retains pretty regular rhythms and harmonies. Plus, the minimalistic elements might tie in with the obsession theme.

Some examples:
















A Waltz: 




You don't even have to count the beats in this piece: 




For a more reflective, simpler sound try Arvo Part: 




For a challenge try this John Cage piece: 



 or some Partch:


----------

